# Squidget Update



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Squidget really started pecking seeds last night!

My question is, this morning and all day he is fighting formula feedings and seed popping! He squeaks like crazy but only wants to peck seeds from a cup! He drinks good and his crop seems full, do you think I can stop formula feeding now? Will he get enough nutrition from the pigeon seeds alone?

He is very active now, flapping his wings like crazy! 

Thank you again!
Denise


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

My baby pretty well told me she didnt want to be a "baby Bird" anymore and she would fight to feed herself instead of me feeding from the "bottle".

If you think he is ready you can let him try it on his own in the morning and check how many poops and if he has food in his crop, if its not enough then help him out that night. At least thats what I did, a scale helps alot to weigh them to make sure they get enough food and that they dont lose weight.

There are alot of others with more experience than I have and I look forward to any others opinions on this


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise, 

I think you should continue supplementing Squidget with the formula even if he protests. He's been compromised in nutrition and overall growth. The formula will provide more nutrients and vitamins as well as keep things moving in his crop nicely. 

I would let him eat his seeds on his own and then give him a bit of formula in the mornings and evenings. I'm worried about him being weaker and his body not really ready yet to digest seeds alone now. This is just my opinion, but let's see how the others feel as well


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you Mistifire!

He only got a small amount of formula this morning. But pecked lots of seeds even tho it takes him a while, but he seems to want to do it himself now! He has been like that all day! In a way I am relieved but then again I am gona miss feeding him by hand! His crop is full but shrinking, as it should be now I think! I to think he is growing up!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Brad!

I have been trying to force a little formula in him all day, I do get a small amount in but he wants no part of it! Tonight I tryed mixing it thin, thinking he might drink some out of a dish, he did a little, but Screams for the seed cup! He is just being a brat right now and wants nothing to do with me forcing anything in his beak! 

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with Brad. Seeds might not be enough nutrition for him yet. Supplementing morning and evenings with a little formula will benefit him, let him peck on seeds during the day.
Don't worry about him being a brat, they all are when they want to become independednt.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Denise,

How old is Squidget now? You are doing such a great job with this youngster.

Sounds like Squidget is at the age where they lose the taste for formula and want seeds all the time. that is normal.

I hate to go against what has been said, but if Squidget is eating and processing the seeds well, it may be time to wean him off the formula.

If you could spoon feed him at least a tablespoon 4 times a day of a good pigeon mix, or make sure you know he is eating the equivelent on his own, then he may be ready to be weaned off the formula.Weaning means take him off of it slowly, not quit abruptly.

1.Make sure that he eats the whole mix, don't allow him to pick out favorites, and quantities as above.

2. Make sure he is pooping nice solid green and white dolips, every few hours.

3. Keep him on probiotics at this time, at least a little bit every day.

4. Supplement with a good avian multi-vitamin for pigeons.It should contain calcium magnesium phosphorous, the b vitamins, amino acids as well as minerals and microminerals. Use very sparingly, start with 1/2 dosage.

5. Go back to formula if he is not processing well, runny poops or if theabove cannot be done. He may experience a little change in bowel movements at first but they should be nice and solid and raisin like with the introduction to a solid seed diet.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, I would stick with at least getting some formula in him in the am and just before he goes to sleep at night. Pay real close attention to the poops. I can't remember for sure that you said you didn't have a way to weigh him. If you can, purchase a scale that weighs in grams and weigh him 2 x day. They naturally lose some weight when going off formula but you don't want it to be too drastic. We don't want you to undo all the great work you've done with this little one.

Best, Maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise...


Oh! How cute...!

My Babys do this sometimes, it depends on the individual.

Little 'Tater' ( not so little anymore!) had got the Seed pecking knack on day three of me having her. First day she had no interest...second day, a little tentative interest...third day you'd think she just graduated from a co-respondance course on jack-hammer Seed pecking, "bambambambambam..." and not missing a one.
You know they DO really get a lot out of out telling them how well they are doing and praising them and so on, as they are pecking or learning to, if was sort of narrate or compliment them frequently...you dcan see their energy go 'up' and their pecking quicken even.

For them, food is a socially embued dynamic at this age still...if is all entwined with being connected to their parent's attentions and protection, even if they are quite independant or self determined, it is still so.

But I kept on with the formula also, somewhat, which she prefered to 'gobble' from a small cup rather than eat from the Nipple...which she loved for a while longer then does not want.

Crop like a Tennis Ball...she stuffs herself and leans forward from the weightwhen she walks or stands!

I just monitor the Seeds available to her for now, so she does not over-stuff herself. A little spoonfull of Seeds now..another in an hour or so, and so on, so that by mid day, we have a Tennis Ball with wings running around flapping and squeaking , or, napping of course, like a little Boat on shore. And I call her and offer Water off and on through out the day.

Anyway, you could just let him be himself here with this I think...and if you wanted, do the light Olive Oil glisten to his Seed mix, and to that, add whatever powdered things you want him to get in his diet...which we can review if you like.

If he stuffs himself so his Crop is like a Tennis Ball, just monitor the quantities of Seeds available to him at various times of day, so he may graze as he likes off and on, and have that happy stuffed-to-the-gills feeling some of them love SO much, but can not over do it. And peck with him of course, while praising him and saying flattering things of admiration.

I think we will agree, that self determination is a big part of his character!

And with all your help and support, he got to have that part of his character grow...along with the rest of him!

Where's todays pictures?

Lol...

Yea! Squidget...!!! 

Yea! Denise!!!!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Just to let you know, I think Squidget was just so excited to be able to peck his own seeds that first day, is why he was refusing my feedings!

Yesterday and today, he is happy again to have some formula first, then some of his own pecking. Then I do the seed pop thing with some of the larger seeds and corn, as he can't quite peck the big ones yet!

His poops are "Good and Plenty" ! Lol!

I will post picks tomorro, as he will be 6 weeks old then!

His legs and feet are the same, but getting stronger, even tho they are so crippled. His wings are good and getting very strong! When he flaps any thing light blows off the table!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, he sounds more and more like my Mr. Humphries. He may squat a little in getting around but he can fly and is very happy. I love him so much. You just keep working with Squidget and hopefully things will improve, BUT, if they don't he will still be your little Squidget and will be happy too.

Looking forward to pics.

Maggie


----------

